

Severe Hand RSI Pain and Recovery - markmcb
http://markmcb.com/2014/10/13/severe-hand-rsi-pain-and-recovery/

======
melling
Celebrity Programers with RSI:
[http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/emacs_hand_pain_celebrity.html](http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/emacs_hand_pain_celebrity.html)

Hopefully, programming by voice can't be too far off.

[http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/using_voice_to_code.html](http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/using_voice_to_code.html)

